# Motorleuchte meines VW Golf IV leuchtet



## dart0r (19. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

wie im Topic von mir erwähnt habe ich ein Problem mit der Motorleuchte. Ich war mit meinem VW Golf IV schon beim dem Händler wo ich das Auto gekauft habe, er ist mit dem in die Werkstatt gefahren, hat Fehler ausgelesen und kein Fehler wurde entdeckt also lief das Auto einwandfrei. Nur lag es daran das der Motor nachdem Start noch zukalt ist und nicht sofort losfahren sollte. Ja ok soweit sogut.
Als ich heute meine Einkäufe erledigt habe, habe ich nebenbei festgestellt das mein Scheibenwischerwasser eingefroren ist, bei -10°C ist das ja wohl üblich xD
habe dann noch schnell getankt, mache Motor an und es leuchtet wieder. Ich habe dort wieder angerufen und gefragt und er meinte das keine Fehler aufgetreten sind Motor läuft super, kann sein das es nur an der Kälte liegt.... oder wie sie gesagt haben an dem Scheibenwischerwasser.... Oo

Ich weis jetzt wirklich nicht mehr weiter... könnte mir vielleicht jemand helfen der schon sowas ähnliches hatte? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg dart0r


----------



## Makalvian (19. Dezember 2009)

Dasselbe kann ich soweit nur vom Passat Variant berichten, obwohl da die Motorleuchte letzten Endes ohne Unterbrechung leuchtete , wobei kein Fehler festzustellen war. Ich hatte damals schonmal das halbe Internet durchsucht, fand auch genug Berichte das gerade beim Passat die Motorleuchte wohl sehr oft ohne grund leuchtet. Aber dir zu etwas raten kann ich auch nicht wirklich, da die Motorleuchte zu ignorieren schon ins Auge gehen kann. Probleme wirst du jedenfalls spätestens beim Verkauf des Wagens haben sobald der erste nach einer Testfahrt fragt und dabei die leuchte anspringt, weil wenn du sie abklemmst bzw ausschaltest geht die nächste Warnlechte an, dass die Signalgebung der Motorleuchte nicht funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke es wäre auch sinnvoller die Frage vieliecht in einem anderen Forum zu stellen, als auf einem was sich um Mmos dreht.


----------



## dart0r (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja das stimmt ich habe schon überall nachgeguckt und wurde auch fündig. Danke dir trotzdem das sich hier jemand gemeldet hat =)

mfg


----------



## Maternus (20. Dezember 2009)

> Scheibenwischerwasser eingefroren ist, bei -10°C ist das ja wohl üblich



Davon ab, daß Dir wirklich Auskunft nur qualifiziertes Personal geben könnte. Es ist Dezember, kurz vor Weihnachten und Du fährst noch immer ohne Frostschutz herum?
Wenn schon die Scheibenwaschanlage einfriert, wie siehts denn da mit dem Kühlkreislauf aus?


----------

